# Canon Makes the EF 24-70 f/4L IS & EF 35 f/2 IS Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Canon EF 24-70 f/4L IS & EF 35 f/2 IS</strong>


London, UK, 6 November 2012 – Canon today adds to its world-famous EF lens series with the launch of two models designed for enthusiasts and professionals – the EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM and EF 35mm f/2 IS USM. Offering first-class optical technologies alongside highly compact designs, the new lenses are perfect for a range of creative purposes, including reportage, landscape, portrait, and travel photography.</p>
<p>Ideal for use alongside DSLRs like the new EOS 6D, both new lenses utilise the latest Canon technologies to consistently deliver superb results. Both include aspherical lenses and Super Spectra Coatings optimised for each individual element, Canon’s industry-leading Image Stabilizer (IS) technology and Ultrasonic Motors for superfast</p>
<p>Auto Focus (AF) – providing outstanding optical performance. The EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM is also the latest lens to feature Hybrid IS, delivering shakefree shots at any distance, including at macro focal lengths.</p>
<p><strong>EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM – high performance, high flexibility, Hybrid IS


</strong>The EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM is the latest addition to Canon’s elite L-series, and expands the range of standard zoom EF lenses available for both professional and amateur photographers. Ideal for reportage and wedding photography, it combines an essential everyday focal range with a premium quality L-series construction, delivering consistently sharp, professional-quality stills in a range of different situations. A new macro function also optimises the placement of lens groups during macro photography, allowing shooting at a maximum magnification of 0.7x – reducing the need for photographers to carry a dedicated macro lens.</p>
<p>Its first-class optical system includes two aspherical elements alongside two Ultra-low Dispersion (UD) lenses, each with optimised Super Spectra Coatings to minimise chromatic aberration, colour blurring and flare. A constant f/4 aperture throughout the zoom range provides photographers with exceptional creative control, allowing blurring of the background of a scene at all focal lengths. A nine-blade circular iris also assists photographers in making their subjects stand out, delivering beautiful out of focus highlights (bokeh) in the background blur to add atmosphere to a shot.</p>
<p>The EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM also features a newly designed IS system, delivering blur-free images throughout the zoom range. Canon’s advanced optical IS offers a 4-stop light advantage, while Hybrid IS effectively compensates for angular and shift shake during macro shooting for stable close ups.</p>
<p>Superfast AF performance is provided by a small, ring-type Ultrasonic Motor (USM). Working in combination with a high-performance CPU and advanced AF algorithms, USM technology enables accurate, silent and ultra-responsive autofocusing. Full-time manual focusing also ensures adjustments can be made even when AF is engaged.</p>
<p>The EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM features a high grade, usability-focused design – both inside and out. The exterior features a high quality leather-texture coating, a revised shape ensures ease-of-use, and the focusing and zoom rings have been designed for optimal operation. Additionally, a dust and drip-proof construction is resistant to dust and moisture, a lock function protects lenses from knocks when travelling, while fluorine coating minimises the amount of dust, dirt and fingerprints that adhere to the front and rear lenses – helping to maintain superior image quality and reduce the need for cleaning.</p>
<p><strong>EF 35mm f/2 IS USM – take a wider look at the world


</strong>The new EF 35mm f/2 IS USM is designed to offer outstanding flexibility – allowing photographers to capture an even broader range of scenes and subjects in wide-angle. The lens is Canon’s first-ever 35mm prime to feature optical Image Stabilizer technology, which combines with high quality optics to offer outstanding performance from a lightweight, compact body. The 35mm focal length also provides the ability to capture everything from close-up portraits to wide-angle landscapes, making it an ideal companion for travel or general reportage photography.</p>
<p>Its advanced specification offers photographers great flexibility to shoot a wider-range of scenes and subjects. A bright, fixed f/2 aperture also allows photographers to employ a shallow depth of field, and optical IS offers users a 4-stop light advantage, allowing the capture of blur-free images in low light conditions when shooting handheld. Intelligent detection of panning motion is also supported, with Panning IS mode automatically engaged to enable photographers to capture movement with greater accuracy.</p>
<p>Designed to deliver exceptional image quality, the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM features an aspherical glass-moulded (GMo) element positioned at the rear of the optical path to correct aberration for the entire optical system. Additionally, each individual element features optimised Super Spectra coatings to reduce ghosting and flare – ensuring excellent colour balance with minimal need for post processing. A combination of a ring-type USM and high performance CPU also provides rapid AF performance, with full-time manual focus also available for users who want to retain maximum control.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ddashti (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there any way to get the MTF charts for these lenses at the moment?


----------



## hmmm (Nov 6, 2012)

ddashti said:


> Is there any way to get the MTF charts for these lenses at the moment?



It's up on canon usa

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_24_70mm_f_4l_is_usm

And here is a quick link to the 24-105 for comparison:
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_24_105mm_f_4l_is_usm

The new lens does look a bit better, although at the tele end the comparsion is between 105 and 70.

And if you care to take a peek at the competition: it appears to blow the nikkor kit lens out of the water:

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/2204/AF-S-NIKKOR-24-85mm-f%252F3.5-4.5G-ED-VR.html#!

...just going by mtf's, anyway. But at the price it should.


----------



## aalbert (Nov 6, 2012)

Gotta say the price point on the new lenses is making it damn hard to expand my collection of glass..... A good body, and two quality lenses is now a $7k investment... Ouch.


----------



## DB (Nov 6, 2012)

Look at the weight of the new 24-70 f/4L IS just 600g, 10% less than the 24-105.

Also the statement that they will fit well with the 6D bodes well for early release, possibly early-December too?


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad I got the 35mm f/2 for a steal. This new one is way above what I can justify for my hobby.


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 6, 2012)

This is typical for Canon. Two good lenses(that could/should be better) at insanely increased prices.
Yes, i'm happy for an update to the 24-105, my copy was good but not great. I'm thrilled at the smaller size and sad about the loss in reach.
However, I'm blown away by the price, $1500 for an f4? I think not. I'd much rather buy the Nikon 24-70 2.8 for something like $1650-1800.
35 f2? This should be a 400 dollar lens. I wouldn't consider this as I wouldn't want a prime that's not at least f1.8, especially at $850.
I have the Sigma 50mm F1.4 and it's pretty awesome(at $450), why would I spend double that for an f2?
I feel bad for die hard Canon fans these days.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 6, 2012)

Its a good time to be selling a 24-105 in the used market it seems


----------



## weixing (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,
Base on the MTF chart, the new EF 24-70mm F4L IS USM seem only improve a bit over the EF 24-105mm F4L IS USM, but a lot more expensive...  The improvement of the EF 35mm F2 IS over the old EF 35mm F2 is quite large, but the price for the new lens is more than double the old version... now just wonder how does it compare to the EF 35mm F1.4L at F2??

Have a nice day.


----------



## candyman (Nov 6, 2012)

I haven't seen or tested the 24-105 on a 6D. But looking at the price of the 24-70 f/4 IS (even it will go down a bit) it looks like the 24-70 f/4 IS is not the kit-lens for the 6D but the 24-105 is. Pricing of this lens goes better with the price of the 6D as entry combination.

Personally I keep my 24-105 and not add the 24-70 f/4 IS. Keeping my 24-105 f/4 and 70-300 L as my travel outdoor combo. Edit: and add of course the 14-24mm f/2.8 - whenever it hits the market

I may add the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 IS for indoor shooting.


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm excited that Canon is making better lenses than ever. Of course, better lenses cost more. We can have cheap or good, but not both.

Also, people seem to forget that these are introductory prices — these lenses will likely be 10-15% cheaper within a year.


----------



## tomscott (Nov 6, 2012)

So basically Canon discontinued the 24-70 F2.8 MKI and replaced it with a model twice the price and then brought out an F4 at roughly the same price point as the old F2.8.

Ridiculous. The Second hand market is the place to be atm, I will be trying to pick up a 24-70 MKI.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 6, 2012)

I was waiting for a new 35mm f/2 with USM and improved diaphragm, but no way in hell I'm paying $850 (exclusive of hood & pouch, to add insult to injury).

Already bought the Samyang for about half the price, keeping an eye for the Sigma 35mm f/1.4


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

Autocall said:


> Oh my God..
> What a boring bunch of lenses..
> I wouldn't even put them in my bag should they be distributed for free..



Except that many users have been calling for an updated 35 f2 for a long time now- both for full frame and crop. It looks like a great lens. The problem is the price. Don't judge everybody by your own standards.


----------



## JR (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I for one am really happy about the f4 IS zoom. It will make for a nice walk around zoom lens and I already pre-ordered one...I wish the price would be less though..


----------



## PVS (Nov 6, 2012)

How much for the Smegma 35/1.4 Partisan?


----------



## dswatson83 (Nov 6, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> Except that many users have been calling for an updated 35 f2 for a long time now- both for full frame and crop. It looks like a great lens. The problem is the price. Don't judge everybody by your own standards.


Those who have been wanting an upgrade want one for a reasonable price. This is almost as much as the 35mm f/1.4L!!! Same with the 50mm f/1.4. I'm really afraid that Canon is going to put IS in it and charge $800 putting it way out of what most people want/need for a non-L lens. If they want to put IS and make an astonishing L lens for a ridiculous price than go for it. But the point of non-L lenses is to give good quality at a lower price and canon has abandoned this price point.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 6, 2012)

24-70 f/4L IS for 1500$?

DOA.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think its unreasonable for the replacement to the 24-105 to be more expensive (I'm assuming the 24-105 is not long for this world). Improved optical performance, hybrid IS, smaller size, lighter weight. I thought it would come in at the same price point as the old 2.8...or around $1600. The macro performance is another huge plus. 

The price of the new prime is also not surprising based on what they did with the 24 and 28. It is more disappointing than the price of the zoom. I wonder if Canon is moving all DSLR lenses up the scale, catering to pros and video folks, and making room for the EOS-M system in the previous price ranges. 

-Brian


----------



## Canon-F1 (Nov 6, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> I wonder if Canon is moving all DSLR lenses up the scale, catering to pros and video folks, and making room for the EOS-M system in the previous price ranges.



nikon and sony would sure be happy.....

all these new lenses close to 2000$ make me think about medium format even more.
the price difference between MF and DSLR´s becomes smaller and smaller.


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Except that many users have been calling for an updated 35 f2 for a long time now- both for full frame and crop. It looks like a great lens. The problem is the price. Don't judge everybody by your own standards.
> ...



Exactly, which is why I said the problem is the price in my original post- the Canon US website is listing the 35 f2 IS at estimated retail price of $849, so there is confirmation of your fears. Great lens, but over 2.5x the cost of the original.


----------



## Autocall (Nov 6, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> Autocall said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my God..
> ...



Well, maybe you're right and maybe I've been a little bit rude. But come on, f/4 !!? 
frankly, why would I want to ignore the cheaper 24/105mm f4? just for the sake of half an inch of space saved in my bag?
And yes, I can understand the need for a 'portrait' 35mm lens for cropped bodies.. but come on, why F/2 ? Issuing an f/1.4 at the same price would have been a non boring annoucement.. Maybe..
Or maybe Im only a little bit disappointed because I was REALLY waiting for the 14-24mm f/2.8. This would have been a really exciting annoucement. Definitely


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 6, 2012)

How about some new non-L primes without IS!! I'll happily pay 4-500 for the 35 f/2 with USM and no IS.


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally, all this does is reinforce my decision to wait for a sale on the Tamron 2.8 VC.

Probably time for a road trip up to B&H to play with one.


----------



## syder (Nov 6, 2012)

tomscott said:


> So basically Canon discontinued the 24-70 F2.8 MKI and replaced it with a model twice the price and then brought out an F4 at roughly the same price point as the old F2.8.
> 
> Ridiculous. The Second hand market is the place to be atm, I will be trying to pick up a 24-70 MKI.



So you lose 1 stop by going from f2.8-f4 and then gain up to four stops with the hybrid IS. For handheld video in particular that is potentially a trade-off well worth making. Especially when you consider the high iso performance of the 5diii. 

That the lens is almost a macro lens too makes it an interesting proposition. Particularly for run and gun documentary shooting where changing lens can be a right pain, having a lens with excellent stabilisation and which covers wide - short tele and macro could be very tempting. 

It would be nice if the lens was cheaper, but for a lot of people it would replace buying the the 24-105 and and 100 non-L which makes it seem more reasonable


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 6, 2012)

I LOVE my 24-105L - best general zoom I have ever had (and quite sharp, even on corners). It is hard to imagine anyone choosing the new 24-70 over this one, unless the new one was a lot cheaper, which of course it is not. Also, with the new high ISO capabilities of modern DSLR's, image stabilization is not as necessary a feature as it once was. Sure it is nice, but you can get by. I just picked up the non-IS 70-200 2.8 (to replace a broken Sigma) because it is a thousand bucks cheaper than the IS version. I wonder if Canon will follow this model with any other lenses - keeping an older non-IS at a cheap price alongside a new IS at a much higher price?


----------



## pharp (Nov 6, 2012)

When I was growing up - Nikon was the expensive one - AND WE LIKED IT!

$850 for a 35 f/2? Really?


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

Autocall said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Autocall said:
> ...



Issue a 35 1.4 non-L at the same price? Wouldn't that just serve to undercut sales of the 35L? Never gonna happen with Canon. Just to clarify, I was talking specifically about the 35 f2. I realise that prior to this not many here were crying out for a 24-70 f4.


----------



## flanker (Nov 6, 2012)

syder said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > So basically Canon discontinued the 24-70 F2.8 MKI and replaced it with a model twice the price and then brought out an F4 at roughly the same price point as the old F2.8.
> ...



I agree. I like it quite much. But the price discouraged me absolutelly.
Canon catched up Nikon in all. But Nikon is now on the rise with their price politics. So, winning. My opinion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 6, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> I realise that prior to this not many here were crying out for a 24-70 f4.



Not many? Were there any? :


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I realise that prior to this not many here were crying out for a 24-70 f4.
> ...



Ok.... I was being diplomatic..... I try to be!


----------



## pharp (Nov 6, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > insanitybeard said:
> ...



Maybe not crying, but ..
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9767.msg176647#msg176647

Did anyone ask for a 40mm pancake? We'll take what they give us and LIKE IT!


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

pharp said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Indeed, the only problem is there was mention of 'affordable' in that thread, something that the new 24-70 f4 certainly isn't!


----------



## pharp (Nov 6, 2012)

insanitybeard said:


> pharp said:
> 
> 
> > insanitybeard said:
> ...



Good point! I'm surprised there was no IS STM on the 8-15mm?


----------



## insanitybeard (Nov 6, 2012)

pharp said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > pharp said:
> ...


 ;D


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 6, 2012)

hmmm said:


> ddashti said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to get the MTF charts for these lenses at the moment?
> ...



I'm sure Canon's 24-70mm will beat Nikon's 24-85mm. 

1500$ versus 600$, would be a shame if id doesn't.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 6, 2012)

pharp said:


> $850 for a 35 f/2? Really?



The Zeiss 35mm f/2 is $1100+ and lacks IS. If this thing performs as well as that I'd say it's a great deal. I think it'll be popular with APS-C video shooters.


----------



## syder (Nov 6, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> I LOVE my 24-105L - best general zoom I have ever had (and quite sharp, even on corners). It is hard to imagine anyone choosing the new 24-70 over this one, unless the new one was a lot cheaper, which of course it is not.



Except the new 24-70 is almost a macro (0.7x) lens. Which for many people makes it a more versatile lens than the extra reach. 105mm doesn't mean you don't need a tele lens. 0.7x magnification and hybrid IS does mean that many people wont have to buy/carry around a separate macro lens.



MrFotoFool said:


> Also, with the new high ISO capabilities of modern DSLR's, image stabilization is not as necessary a feature as it once was. Sure it is nice, but you can get by.



IS is really useful for video. The hybrid IS system apparently is far better than the IS system found on the 24-105mm or the Tamron 24-70.


----------



## rj79in (Nov 6, 2012)

The 24-70 f/4 IS is for $1,500 while the 24-70 f/2.8 II non IS is for $2,300. Wonder what would be the price of the 24-70 f/2.8 IS if such a lens were to ever be produced by Canon?

BTW I don't think Canon would be expecting too many 24-105 users to ditch their existing lens for the 24-70 f/4 and if this is not the kit lens with the 6D / 5DM3 then who will buy it? I'm sure I'm missing something 'cause Canon's marketing geniuses must have done their research!


----------



## gilmorephoto (Nov 6, 2012)

When the rumor piped up for the 24-70mm f/4L at $899, I was definitely interested . . . excited even! At $1500, I'll continue to save up for the 2.8L. If kit rejects [white boxes] hit the market at around $900, then I'll take another look, especially if the performance is a good as the MTF charts suggest.

(This used to be a cheaper occupation/hobby, no? )


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 6, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited that Canon is making better lenses than ever. Of course, better lenses cost more. We can have cheap or good, but not both.
> ...



Lens prices do drop. The new 24mm/2.8 IS was $849 when introduced; it is $669 right now (with instant rebate) less than a year after introduction. The new 28mm/2.8 IS has also dropped. The 100mm/2.8L IS was $1,050 back in 2009; it is $899 right now. The 70-200mm/4L IS was $1,280 in Sept. 2011; it is $1,099 right now. Other lenses have gone up over time, like the 85mm/1.2L II and the 35mm/1.4L. 

Apart from instant rebates, there is typically no announcement of a price drop. But if you make a note of lens prices, there are some noticeable drops now and then. Even before the current instant rebates, the new 24 and 28mm/2.8 IS lenses had dropped about $50 from their introductory prices. The same for other gear like camera batteries, flashes, grips, etc. The 600EX flash was introduced at $629; it dropped by $30 or $40 within a few months of introduction and is $569 with the instant rebate now. The 5DII dropped a great deal (33%) over time. The 5DIII price has dropped about $200 recently, more at some sellers. 

So I feel that price drops for new gear are somewhat predictable with time, though never certain. The people who are shocked by the introductory price may not buy right away, but they may buy a year later when the price drops. Those who have an immediate need for the new item will pay the higher price and consider the premium as a "rental" cost of getting the new gear sooner.


----------



## gravy (Nov 7, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited that Canon is making better lenses than ever. Of course, better lenses cost more. We can have cheap or good, but not both.
> ...


it seems canon is setting the initial price much higher for new products now. I think (my opinion) the 3 new non-L primes are overpriced by $200 or so. when the prices come down then I will buy but not before. I got burned on the 5DIII because I bought early. I appreciate the upgrades and willing to pay for- upgraded AF system, USM, IS, build quality etc. but this pricing policy is resulting in sharp price drops early which is a change from older equip coming down in price slowly(or slower). I bought 3 bodies as soon as they came out XTi, 50D and 5DMkIII. the 5D dropped like a rock which I have nobody to blame but myself for that. that won't happen again. I still feel that the 5DMkIII is the camera that I wanted for a long time and I'm not disappointed but I'm waiting for prices to settle before buying anything new in the future.


----------



## rj79in (Nov 7, 2012)

gravy said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Zlatko said:
> ...



As the previous poster mentioned, Canon has now introduced MAP. Maybe you will wait long :-\


----------



## PoloMint0 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've just bought a 24-105 on the prefix that whatever lens you have, it won't necessarily produce better images!!


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 7, 2012)

PoloMint0 said:


> I've just bought a 24-105 on the prefix that whatever lens you have, it won't necessarily produce better images!!



..but if you have the skill it will produce better images.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm, 

Sigma 35mm 1.4 at $899

Canon 35mm F2 IS at $849


Canon is getting truly ridiculous with their prices. It's like they aren't interested in getting new customers anymore. Nikon has great bodies and lenses at a fair price without sacrificing too much in IQ. 

Seriously, if Canon ever releases a 50mm 1.8 IS it's going to be priced at about $600. That is BS.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Nov 11, 2012)

BRNexus6 said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Sigma 35mm 1.4 at $899
> 
> ...



It's worse where I live.

Sigma & Samyang lenses cost exactly the same as in the U.S. (= convert to local currency, add sales tax, and it's the same +- $25), while Canon lenses have a significant sum added, regardless ot who imports it.

E.g. the EF 40mm f/2.8 is priced (exclusive of sales tax, converted back to US$) $219 - those $70 are a 45% markup. The EF 8-15mm f/4 is priced $1695, or $387 (or 23%) markup.

The price of the Canon 35mm f/2 is a bit cheaper than the Sigma in the U.S., but will be significantly more expensive around here. I use fast lenses shooting bands in low light situations, so I prefer another f/stop to IS. If I decided to spend that much on a 35mm lens, the Sigma would win my cash (joining three other Sigmas in my bag), just because Canon's (and Canon's importers') pricing policy.


----------



## Caps18 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be interested if it was a 24-70 *F/2* IS... Do people not use these at ISO 100? Do people only take photos outside during the middle of sunny days? Do people not take photos of fast moving things? And the customers have wanted a 24-70 f/2.8 IS, where is that one?

Second, if they did want to stay with f/4, it should have been a 24-135mm. I would rather have a longer zoom if I am going to have one lens.


----------



## BRNexus6 (Nov 13, 2012)

What is the point of a expensive 24-70mm F/4 IS when there is already an excellent 24-105mm F4 IS that can be found used at a great price? Canon is thinking backwards.


----------

